# McCormick W-6 That Didn't Sell



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This tractor looks familiar. Does it belong to anyone here? Might be a nice find for somebody. 

click here


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *This tractor looks familiar. Does it belong to anyone here? Might be a nice find for somebody.
> 
> click here *


I guess I thought the price was a little high. Maybe I just got to good a deal on mine. I would also think that if they really wanted to sell it they could take better pictures. I would almost think they were trying to hide something on it.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What would be a price to move this tractor? I have been toying with the idea of one of these in the future but I don't know yet. They look like neat tractors. Especially the W-9's; they had such huge rear tires. They also had a monster 4 cylinder 335 cubic inch engine.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *What would be a price to move this tractor? I have been toying with the idea of one of these in the future but I don't know yet. They look like neat tractors. Especially the W-9's; they had such huge rear tires. They also had a monster 4 cylinder 335 cubic inch engine. *


Chief,
I'm in a area where the w-4, w-6, and the w-9 is a more common tractor. I will post a picture of a w-6 that sold last summer for 800.00. I do admitt it did need tires but other wise was a fair tractor. The one one ebay was suppose to be a Super which would be worth more. W-9 running around here bring 800-1500.00 here. At that price the usally need paint. They are a very neat tractor, if you ever get a chance to drive one youl probably fall in love with it.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

They are one MEAN looking tractor. Just don't see them in my area. I would love to get one, but realy don't have a use. Need that liftable hitch in my parts.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

they bring about the same in my area as in yours caseman. the ones with the ta are worth quite a bit more


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: Yeah,, I guess they run about that here too (CDN$), but like bear mentioned, a SERIOUS colecter will drop BIG$ for a Super W6 TA, even more than a Super M TA because there were a lot fewer made. My great uncle actually had a Super W6 TA, my dad knows where it is, but it's not for sale.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i have super w6 ta lucked into it in a package deal never thought to much of it thought it was just a w6 till igot it home and looked at it


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any of you every come across a Super WDR9? I cannot imagine a 350 cubic inch 4 cylinder. I thought the 300 cubic inch engine in the Hughes 269's I flew in flight school were big. That is huge. They must have a VERY distinctive sound.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *i have super w6 ta lucked into it in a package deal never thought to much of it thought it was just a w6 till igot it home and looked at it *


Well lucky you bear, I been searching for one that I didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for. I thought I had one bought near London Ontario but some guy out bid me in the last 30 seconds. Since I had to leave for work I actualy thought I had it, only good thing about not getting it was I didn't to find a ride for it. One of these days I'll find one in mt price range.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How hard is it to find parts and work on these tractors?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Well, no one asked me, so I will tell you why I hate these tractors. Had one when I was a kid in the 50's, actually it was a WD6, which is the diesel version. 

1. The seat was cantilevered over the back frame, had a spring to give it some give. I was light, but that seat bracket would go down, hit the frame with a terrific jar. Finally stuck a piece of wood under it so it was solid.

2. Stubby wheel base, in soft soil the wheels would be impossible to straighten back up when turning, resulting in making several circles until I could get it back in control.

3. Clutch pushed in so hard I had to grab hold of the fender or I would slide off the back of the seat.

4. Fenders were cleverly designed so the dirt would come off the wheels into your face when you were sitting on the seat.

5. Steering had 1/2 turn of free-play. It had a very high road gear that make traveling down the road interesting. 

6. Rear end went out on it. 

I don't remember any engine problems. Had the innovative start on gas and then switches to diesel after warm-up. Not particularly powerful though.

Don't mean to say they wouldn't be fun to own, as long as you don't have to do real work with them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, would more than likely be a parade and fun toy. I have the 4410 to get the serious work done around the place. Thanks!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i've seen a wdr9 but don't have 1 myself they are fairly easy to work on as are most of the older tractors


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Any of you every come across a Super WDR9? I cannot imagine a 350 cubic inch 4 cylinder. I thought the 300 cubic inch engine in the Hughes 269's I flew in flight school were big. That is huge. They must have a VERY distinctive sound. *


Chief,
Here is a picture of W-9 pulling that belongs to a fellow puller. This tractor came from a junk yard and the guy rebuilt the engine and restored the tractor, as you will see it pulls. I'm not sure if he increased it from the 335 to the 350????


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Case-man, ifn your buddy did a complete rebuild I expect it got the 350 CID sleeves and pistons, I don't expect you can get the 335s any more, just the upgrades.
As for parts, you can still get most of the engine parts right over the dealer counter I believe, or there are after-market parts availlable.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Case-man, ifn your buddy did a complete rebuild I expect it got the 350 CID sleeves and pistons, I don't expect you can get the 335s any more, just the upgrades.
> As for parts, you can still get most of the engine parts right over the dealer counter I believe, or there are after-market parts availlable. *


Partsman,
I work at a Case/Newholland dealership in the parts dept and the piston and sleeves have been discontinued unless I have missed a number change. And another W-9 pulling
caseman-d


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OOPS!! I spoke too soon on that one! There is a guy that advertises in Red Power Magazine, that has the kits for W9s. Check out 600 and 650 models. I gather they take the same rebuild kit.


----------

